# Line Note Post-its



## wadetarave (Mar 2, 2009)

I was super interested in this site and thought I'd share the wealth, they're just up and coming so tell your friends. Line-Notes

thanks,

Wade


----------



## cprted (Mar 3, 2009)

> As a stage manager I hated keeping track of a million small peices of paper, and when I used a single large sheet of paper for each person's line notes I had to flip through all the papers to find the right performer and make the right note, while praying that I didn't miss anything. It was a headache.


I'm an SM, and more often than not, I'm working on shows with larges casts (Shakespeare, Musicals, etc etc). What works well for me is quickly circling the error in the script (and mabe an extra mark or two to show what the error was) and then make a note with actor name and page number on my rehearsal report. When it comes time for notes, I just go through my report with my script. That way I only have one piece of paper to deal with, that being the rehearsal report which is on my clipboard already.

I can see how actors would potentially like the stickies. I may order a pack or two and give them a whirl for my next show ... well not my next show (it's a one-man) ... but perhaps the show after that.


----------



## icewolf08 (Mar 3, 2009)

As most of the directors who work for us now have a computer and our SMs also have computers most of the note taking just gets done on a spreadsheet. With a column for actor names or shorthand you can just sort by that at the end of rehearsal and print it out. Then hand notes to the actors. Simple.


----------

